# Cedarwinds Farm 2022 Waiting Thread - Kidding's Over for the Year



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

My Alpine doe, Priscilla (Sil), has just over a month to go until her due date of March 9th. She's bred to Kip, a Nubian buck I raised and have since sold to another farm.
Sil, in the fall of '21, before she turned into a round wooly mammoth








One of my last photos of Kip before he went to his new home. He was _not_ photogenic, but he looked a lot better in person. 








Sil this evening. Are you starting to detect a theme? This girl likes her food!








Kids have recently shifted position. She looked much bigger than this about a week and a half ago. She is much more comfortable now, though. I think the kids were putting a lot of pressure on her before.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m gonna guess buck/doe twins for her.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I’m gonna guess buck/doe twins for her.


That's what she had last year!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

She sure is pretty! I agree, buck/doe twins


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Rancho Draco said:


> She sure is pretty! I agree, buck/doe twins


Thanks! I'm quite excited to see my first generation of Nupine kids!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Good luck!


Thanks!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Just for grins, here's a baby picture of Kip, and Sil's purebred Alpine kids from last year.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

How stinking cute!! Cant wait to see some Nupines lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh I know who to send my alpines to lol
What a beautiful girl though! Have you done the alpine X Nubian before?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Oh I just love Alpine Nubians! This is making me really miss my Ally girl😞😞😞.... Can't wait to see the kids!




  








Ally 2




__
Lil Boogie


__
Jun 29, 2021


__
1


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Jubillee said:


> How stinking cute!! Cant wait to see some Nupines lol


I'm so excited! I've been looking at photos of your kids and thinking, 'I hope I get some crazy ears like some of hers have!' I know that's not necessarily what you're going for, but those kids with the wild ears are just way too cute!


Jessica84 said:


> Oh I know who to send my alpines to lol
> What a beautiful girl though! Have you done the alpine X Nubian before?


Lol. I laughed at your 'dumb and dumber' remark regarding your Alpines. Mine are not dumb, but they are more independent and likely to stroll away and do their own thing. 
I have never done this cross before! I have the Alpines specifically because I wanted to cross with my Nubians. Hoping I'll get some awesome milkers!


Lil Boogie said:


> Oh I just love Alpine Nubians! This is making me really miss my Ally girl😞😞😞.... Can't wait to see the kids!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ally is so cute! I'll be sure to post lots of photos once the babies are on the ground.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sil is beautiful! 
And cute baby pics!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

110 days today! And yes, the head is in the hay bucket again. I've been bringing her in and letting her eat some really good alfalfa/clover hay while I'm milking the others. 








As you can see, she likes the new arrangement


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well whatever you get, bucklings or doelings...I bet they are going to be ADORABLE!😇🥰


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> I'm so excited! I've been looking at photos of your kids and thinking, 'I hope I get some crazy ears like some of hers have!' I know that's not necessarily what you're going for, but those kids with the wild ears are just way too cute!


I bet you do!!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

How many kids has Sil got in there?
She seems so wide for still having a whole month to go. Her last set of kids were large twins - both 9+ lbs. - and both presented with a front leg back, which I had to go in and reposition, or I really don't know if they'd have made it out. With that in mind, I've been really careful with her feeding, hoping these kids will be a bit smaller. I'm no good at guessing litter sizes, but I'm wondering if she might be carrying trips?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Looks like trips to me! 2 girls, 1 boy!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

That's a big ol belly! I say trips as well


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Hmm.. I’ll guess twins, but she definitely has room for triplets!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I think she looks big enough for triplets with a month still to go. I hope they are all jostling around in there getting into the perfect position for you both. 🙃


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am hoping triplets! So they will be smaller.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok...Ill be brave...Quads, all doelings!🤪💖💞💗💝


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I say triplets too!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Oh boy! Triplets would be fun! Quads would almost double the size of my doe and kid herd overnight.  I don't know if I'm prepared for that. Sil is in much better shape than she was this time last year, and obviously feels pretty perky, despite her big load.
I have to laugh at myself and my absolute failure to accurately predict litter sizes. Last year, I was positive Josie would have trips, or a least really large twins. That gal was _huge_. Then she had her single doeling, and was still huge! So I'm terrible at this stuff.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Sil is starting to fill her udder. She freshened with a lopsided udder last year. Not sure what was going on there. I worked with it and was able to bring up production in the small side quite a bit. It will be nice to see what her udder does this year as a second freshener.








Udder pictures from last year. Last year was rough for her, but she still produced over a gallon a day at peak.








She milked down so flat!








Pippi hasn't come into heat again, so I think she's bred. I bred her to Sil's kid, Linus.
















Here's Pippi's udder as of a few days ago. Shes currently producing about 1/2 gallon a day. She peaked at about a gallon a day this freshening. 
















I don't have a good foreudder pictures of either Sil or Pippi. Pippi is so hairy right now, you can't see anything.  I feel like both girls could use stronger attachments all around. If I keep a doeling from either of these girls, I will plan to breed her to Alf to get those stronger udder attachment genetics in there. What I think I should get from Sil and Pippi will be hardy, easy going kids that have nice sized teats with nice orifices and easy to milk udders. I would like a girl that will do a gallon a day, and be able to produce well even with an extended lactation, and have moderately creamy milk. We shall see!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Exciting times for you!
The girls look great ! 😊 🐐 🐐 💜 
I can’t wait to see the kids!
Remind me who are Alf’s parents? Was he born at your farm?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Exciting times for you!
> The girls look great ! 😊 🐐 🐐 💜
> I can’t wait to see the kids!
> Remind me who are Alf’s parents? Was he born at your farm?


Thanks! Yes, I'm getting excited now!
Alf was born here. He and Cleo were both kids out of Myrtle, the Nubian doe I bought with Sil. I liked Myrtle's udder attachments. She had a really high and tight udder, which I am discovering is probably the best type for goats who will spend the majority of their time wading through brush.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks for answering that! 😊 
I wish you great udders 😛!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks, guys! I think I may have felt a kid in Sil last night. She wasn't real thrilled about having me squeeze her sides, so I didn't get a great feel.
I haven't seen any kicks or movements yet, but I don't always see those things. If they're super mellow, or just really tightly packed in there  I guess they may not be too inclined to kick around. I guess it may still be a little early for that, too. I haven't recorded at what stages of pregnancy I've seen kid movement in the past, but it's probably a bit closer to full term. 
Sil is such a trooper! Nowhere near the drama level of my Nubians. She isn't quite as active, and is even more of a chow hound than normal, but other than that, she's pretty much her usual self.
22 days to go!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Getting so close!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I guess we only have 18 days to go??? 
Here is Sil as of yesterday. Quite a bit of udder development, as large as a house. She was sparring with Cleo yesterday, too, so obviously feels pretty good.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Looking good!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Jubillee said:


> Looking good!


Thanks! She's starting to shed so her fur is kinda scruffy, but I haven't supplemented any minerals for her in over a month and I think she looks pretty good, so I think the mineral buffet is working!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty doe.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Sil this morning. She didn't wake up when I came into the barn. I coughed, and that brought her scrambling to her feet, with her eye to the crack in the stall door as she waited for breakfast.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Poor mama looks huge! The only time my goats are asleep when I come into the barn is when they are heavily pregnant. Every other time they're yelling at me as soon as they hear the back door of the house.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Rancho Draco said:


> Poor mama looks huge! The only time my goats are asleep when I come into the barn is when they are heavily pregnant. Every other time they're yelling at me as soon as they hear the back door of the house.


I was trying to be quiet, because I figured she had finally found a comfortable position and needed her rest. But...I had to cough and that got her up.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

The eyeball. She is watching for the appearance of the feed bucket. I'm working on those crusties around her eye. I think it is just a lingering remnant of her longstanding mite/allergy issue. I'm hoping the mineral buffet will help with this, too. 








15 days to go! I need to get this gal a wide load sign. 








She is so wide, and her hair is so long that she has a center part right down the spine.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Looking good!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Almost there!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I love the eyeball pic! She’s getting so big. It’s so close yet so far away. Lol. So exciting.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Well, she has lost her mucus plug, I think. Quite a bit of yellowish white goo today. Ligs are starting to feel more elastic. I wouldn't be shocked if she goes closer to the 145 day mark, so I've started kidding prep. Trying to get other shelter options set up for the other 5 girls so I can give Sil the stall when she's ready to kid. We could be looking at kids closer to March 4th, which is actually really close! 😬


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh wow! I bet you’re on pins and needles.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

FizzyGoats said:


> Oh wow! I bet you’re on pins and needles.


Yeah, I am more nervous than usual, since the weather is colder. I feel like I have to be prepared for kidding in below freezing temps. Her kids last year were fluffy and hardy and didn't have a hard time with the cold once they'd gotten dried off, so I'm hoping for the same thing this year.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Yeah, I am more nervous than usual, since the weather is colder. I feel like I have to be prepared for kidding in below freezing temps. Her kids last year were fluffy and hardy and didn't have a hard time with the cold once they'd gotten dried off, so I'm hoping for the same thing this year.


Praying she delivers on a warmer dry day for you! She’s getting close! I’m right there with you, my doe Thalia is due Saturday during a freezing rain cold snap. I’ve had to double up in my kidding pens to keep everyone warm and dry. I’m running out of room ....I hope both girls hold off so they have better conditions for them and their kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Hope all goes well, and that the kids will be warm enough. It’ll be nice this time they can stay with Sil.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks, guys! 
I am happy to let her keep her kids! Less work for me, and I love watching the moms and kids interact with each other. 
@GoofyGoat I hope your kidding goes well and you can keep all those babies warm and dry!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Nothing much to report. Just chugging right along. 140 days.
























Sil is definitely laying around a bit more, but nothing like the drama level of Pippi, who is still in the very early stages of pregnancy and is already moaning loudly over everything. 








Pippi the drama queen


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Omg Pippis face!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Pippi looks so grumpy and over it already lol poor mama those babies will be here before you know it


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I love Sil’s selfie with you! Seems like she’s doing well. And Pippi, well, that pretty girl is going to make sure she’s noticed and pampered the whole time.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I recently moved that tote into the pen, and the goats love it because it's in full sun almost all day. Pippi likes to lay in there and groan, and her groans echo around the inside of the tote, making her sound even more dramatic. She also grunts and groans every time she has to walk down an icy hill, or jump off the milking stand, or anything else she doesn't want to do. She has no problem voicing her opinion.
Sill, on the other hand, is like, "well, I feel like I've swallowed a beach ball and I can barely fit through the door, but oh well! I've still got food!"


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Day 145! Still plodding along.
The weather is nice, I worked on the fence to hopefully baby proof it, and the stall has fresh bedding...but, I don't think I need to worry about doing any checks tonight.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol the first picture I thought she had a tire around her stomach  geez I’m not sure if that means she’s that wise or I need to get my eyes checked


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

She is just gorgeous. But, I'm partial to Alpines lol


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Jessica84 said:


> Lol the first picture I thought she had a tire around her stomach  geez I’m not sure if that means she’s that wise or I need to get my eyes checked


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Jessica84 said:


> Lol the first picture I thought she had a tire around her stomach  geez I’m not sure if that means she’s that wise or I need to get my eyes checked


Haha! She does look weird! I took that picture because I was laughing at her and feeling sorry for her at the same time. 


Lil Boogie said:


> She is just gorgeous. But, I'm partial to Alpines lol


Thanks!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

More goo this morning, but everything else is the same. So who knows? 
Since Sil was sick last year and I ended up inducing her, I have no idea what her 'normal is. Fortunately, the weather's good, so if I miss the kidding, or part of it, the babies will probably be fine.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I hope all goes smoothly. And it’d be great if she could kid during nice weather.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

When I checked on her a few hours after making that previous post, I noticed she had sunken in a little more around the hips. I can still feel ligs, but she's definitely loosening up back there. I don't know if she's a fill her udder 24 hrs. before kidding kinda gal, or a fill her udder while she's in active labor kinda gal. I guess I'll find out.
Every bit of hay and dirt seems to stick to her long hair. Poor lady looks like a dirty shag carpet...
I haven't figured out yet how to get pictures that show what I'm looking at on a hairy black goat in poor lighting. But here ya go.
























Hey! You got any more food out there?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

FizzyGoats said:


> I hope all goes smoothly. And it’d be great if she could kid during nice weather.


Thanks! Its beautiful and sunny today, and it looks like the weather is forecasted to be nice for the next several days, so here's hoping!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Getting so close!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I have her in the stall for tonight. I just got in from checking her. She's panting, yawning, and grinding her teeth. Biting at her belly. This is the first time in her pregnancy so far that I've seen her act more than mildly uncomfortable, so something may be happening. I could still feel ligs, but they've been squishy all afternoon and evening. She's filled her udder more, too. 
I guess I'll be checking on her throughout the night. It's nice and warm right now, so tonight or tomorrow would be a great time for her to kid!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Happy kidding!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Did she have her babies last night?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

No babies! Just really uncomfortable. 
She did this last year, too. I figured it was because she was sick, but maybe it's just her way.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck!!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Happy kidding!! Hope all goes well!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Happy hoppy kidding!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Hope all goes well!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks, all! Her ligs are still mushy, but aren't really getting any softer. She is definitely getting close, but I feel like she could hang on like this for a couple days. I hope she doesn't, for her sake! 
I think I'm going to try putting up my hammock in the barn and just sleeping out there. I think I might get more sleep than when I'm waking up and walking to the barn several times a night.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That’s a great idea. I hope she gets the ball rolling soon, for her sake and yours.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

They can sure drive you crazy when they’re getting this close can’t they LOL
Hoping for a easy healthy happy kidding you you!
😁😊


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

@GoofyGoat @FizzyGoats Thanks! The only thing I know for sure at this point is she's pregnant, and the kids will show up sometime in the next two weeks. Trying to remain calm. 😬 

She's filled her udder some more, but her ligaments are actually more firm than they were a few days ago. She's not acting too miserable now, either. The kids must have just been in a really uncomfortable position on Saturday. The weather has turned off colder and more wet than the original forecast I had seen for this week, so I wouldn't be upset if she holds off till her due date (Wednesday) or even a few days later.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Hopefully you have good weather for her kidding! One of my does this year had ligs come and go somewhat. She even had them reappear after losing them completely which I had never seen before. These goats sure keep us on our toes.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Here we are this morning. Day 149.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Rancho Draco said:


> Hopefully you have good weather for her kidding! One of my does this year had ligs come and go somewhat. She even had them reappear after losing them completely which I had never seen before. These goats sure keep us on our toes.


You're right! Goats can keep you guessing! I am not really good at the whole ligaments thing. I'm feeling for them because I figure it would be good to get better at it, but they do go soft and then hard and then soft again, and it kinda makes me crazy. There have been times when I thought a doe had lost her ligs, only to feel them again later. So...Sil's ligaments are soft again this morning, but she doesn't look very close to kidding, so I think she'll hold off at least until tomorrow.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

On another note, Pippi has decided to dry herself up. I just took her down to once a day milking on Saturday, since she wasn't giving enough milk to make it worth my time in the evening. This morning, she only gave about a pint. She isn't due til June, but she has very large, robust kids, so I'm guessing she's carrying multiples and probably needs to not be putting her resources into milk production now. 
I'm milking Josie through without rebreeding, just to see how it goes, and so far I've been pretty impressed with her. 
I told Sil she'd better hurry up and have those kids, or I'll be short of milk.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good, happy kidding.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

No kids yet!!!?!? I thought for sure you would have had em already!!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Lil Boogie said:


> No kids yet!!!?!? I thought for sure you would have had em already!!


Still nothing! She's taking her sweet time. I took these photos when I brought her home from pasture about 4 hrs. ago. I was just now checking on her, and I think her udder has filled even more. Today is day 150.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Yep, doe code....


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I keep expecting baby pics. It has to be soon, right? Lol. Hopefully she kids nice and easy and everything goes great.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Day 151. Her udder may not be filled quite to capacity, but it's pretty close. I could find her ligs, but they weren't easy to feel...but they've been like that a couple times before, and tightened up again.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Tonight, udder has filled even more. I am making no predictions, because I don't want to jinx it. I'm not sure if I could still feel her ligs or not. If that is what I was feeling, they were extremely soft and wide. I figure it will be handy to look back on these photos later as a reference.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Definitely filling quite a bit! Is her udder tight yet?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How is she today?
She can’t hold on them much longer!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is she?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks for asking! Still no kids. Udder is very full and tight. I haven't been able to find her ligaments since early this morning, but just now, I thought maybe I did feel one side. So I'm about ready to call it quits on the whole ligament thing. Going off how she looks and her behavior, I'd say she's in very early labor. I think she could start pushing in the next couple of hours, or maybe hold off another day. She could still loosen up quite a bit more in the vulva area.
She seems to want to be by herself in the stall, so that's where she's staying. That will be the best for kidding, anyway, since we have snow on the ground right now. 








This angle gives you a better idea of how full her udder is. She can't walk, she waddles.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Not sure if it's just the camera angle but she looks like she filled a ton overnight! My first year kidding I could not for the life of me figure out checking ligaments and just went off other labor signs. It's a good thing my girls knew what they were doing on their own


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Wow! She's still holding out on you? Come on girl! We are waiting!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Yes, her udder filled a lot overnight. I usually don't worry too much about ligaments, etc., and just keep a watch from a distance, unless they look really imminent or I see something concerning. 
But because the weather is cold, and because Sil did have a rough kidding last year, I am hovering a bit more than normal.
Hopefully, this will be my last year of March kidding! I want to eventually have a herd of girls who will milk through without rebreeding, so I can breed one half of the herd one year, and the other half the next, and have April/May kiddings _and_ a continuous milk supply. It may take me a few years to achieve it, but that's the goal.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That sounds like a good plan!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

And we've got triplet bucklings! When they started coming, they came fast! Sil was great, and has already passed both placentas. I haven't weighed any of the kids yet, but 2 are huge and one is tiny. Tiny one is in the house, as he was lethargic and having trouble staying warm. But I got him warmed up by the stove and got him to drink several oz. of colostrum from a bottle. The other two are wobbling around all over the place already!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! They are adorable!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Awww! Congrats! What cuties!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Some better photos of little munchkin.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Congratulations! They are stunning!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

They are so beautiful! Congratulations! 😍


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Awww! They are so so cute!! Beautiful colours!
I am glad Sil did so well 💜!! What a relief!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yay! They’re absolutely adorable! And they have airplane ears!  Congratulations!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Yay...


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Yay, babies! Congratulation on the adorable new additions. Sil did so great. How are they doing this morning? Is the tiny guy getting stronger?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Sil you go girl. How is every one this morning?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awwww! Great job momma, congratulations 🐐🐐🐐😁🥰


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I am loving Sil more and more all the time! She is doing a fabulous job with her kids. And she is bouncing back so well from her kidding, she barely looks like anything has happened to her. Little dude spent the night in the house, and I took him out this morning. I haven't gotten him to nurse yet, so I've just been giving him bottles. He seems more perky and active with his family around him. If I can keep him warm enough, I think he will do well out there. Sil was so sweet and immediately started licking him when I brought him outside. 
Here is a picture of the boys, showing their size difference.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh my! He IS a little dude!  They sure are cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All are so cute.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am happy they all get to be loved by their mom! That seems to be a great solution for the little dude. I bet he will catch on with nursing from Sil too. 
They are so cute! 🥰 Little guy looks like his dad, doesn’t he?


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Aw, Sil is such a good mama. I love that she wanted to nurture and love on him even though she didn’t get as much bonding time with him. I’m glad you were able to get him inside and safe and warm, and get him that all important colostrum in him. Hopefully he’ll get the hang of nursing soon. He is tiny compared to the others. They are all so cute.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks, guys! The two big boys seem to be doing great! Little guy is still struggling. He seems to be maintaining his body temperature, but he just isn't very vigorous. He will take a bottle with some coaxing, but I haven't gotten him to nurse at all. He's struggling to defecate. I spent quite a while this evening helping him get cleaned out, but I think he's still somewhat stopped up. I gave him more b complex this evening, and will continue with bottle feeding, enemas, etc. But I am not sure if he will make it or not.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aw…praying he pulls through!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh no. I hope he fights his way through this. He’s in such great hands. Definitely keep us posted.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🙏


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How is the little guy? Hope he is ok!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

They are beautiful!! Congrats! Praying for the littlw guy!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks, everyone, for the concern, kind thoughts, and prayers. Little guy is still hanging in there! Sil is not showing any interest in him now, so he is just a bottle baby. He did poop on his own last night and this morning, so I'm hoping we've turned a corner. I'm giving him frequent small meals and putting a little Karo syrup in his bottle to hopefully keep things moving. I'm also giving him b complex and cod liver oil, and he's had a couple doses of selenium gel.
He is slowly getting stronger. I had them all outside yesterday, and I got him to walk more than he's ever done up to this point. This morning, he made his way out of his warming box and back in on his own. 
When I weighed them all on Saturday, he was 4.6 lb., and his brothers were 10 and 9.4 lb., so he is literally half the size of his brothers. 
His brothers are doing great! Nothing at all to worry about with them. And Sil, even though she's not caring for the little guy, is at least not being mean to him.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That’s great to hear!
Thanks for the update and the beautiful pictures of all the cuties! 🥰


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Great news! Still praying for him!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🙏 🤗


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks, everyone! It means so much. Without this forum, I'm not sure if I would have known what to do for him. 
He has turned into a little poop geyser this morning. It must feel good to finally be getting his system cleaned out!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

What beautiful picrures. So glad he is getting stronger.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So happy to hear he is getting cleaned out! Those are gorgeous pictures! He is a precious little guy!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Such great pictures. I’m so happy that things are finally getting moving for him. He is precious. And his brothers are adorable!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aw! He’s so cute! What great pictures!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

They're adorable! I'm glad the little guy is doing well


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Aww. Just found this thread and got caught up. What a bunch of cuties! I’m so glad the tiny guy seems to be doing okay. He’s adorable! 😍


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Little guy was up to 5.4 lbs. when I weighed him this evening! 
































This dude has ears for days!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Their little faces are so precious!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Having never raised a goat this tiny before, I am encountering all kinds of interesting challenges. I am worried about just letting him go in the pasture with the others, because we have recently started having hawks kill our chickens. He is probably smaller than some of our chickens, and I think he'd be an easy target. Sil does not go out of her way to be nasty to him, but she has nipped at him a few times when he got too close, and that concerns me. His brothers seem totally content to play with each other and don't appear to be interested in him. None of the other goats seem too inclined to look out for him, either. Poor little dude seems to be excluded from the herd.

I think I may have found a home for him, where he can live with some other bottle babies. All things considered, that's probably the best option. In the meantime, I am letting him toddle around after me whenever I'm outside. And Belle seems to enjoy strolling with him and licking his bottom.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww, poor little Tiny. But it’s nice that Belle is mothering him a bit.
Sounds like you have found a good solution for him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, glad things are ok.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

They are so cute!

Belle is such a good nanny. So sweet. 

I worry about hawks too. People think I’m crazy when I bring it up. We also have eagles and falcons and owls that hunt during the day. I know they can take a niggie baby without a problem.

I think it’d be great if the little guy could go where there’s a bunch of bottle babies. At least in the meantime, he’s having fun and doing well at your farm.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

So little guy went home with my 10 year old nephew last night. My nephew was training another wether as a cart and pack goat last year, but it died. He and his 9 year old brother are full of plans for the little goat. I think he'll get loved on a lot, which is what he needs. And my niece's other two goat kids will hopefully be good company for him. 
I'm going to miss him, though, and I think Belle will, too. She was so sweet with him, always very concerned when he was hollering. When my nephews were in the pen with him, she sat by the door and grumbled at them, keeping a watchful eye through the door slats. She even graciously shared her dead mole, which had been laying around the yard for some time, with the little goat, which is about as generous as it gets.








The two big brothers went out on the land for the first time on Friday. They are thriving and bouncing and starting to find their place in the herd. I am hoping to have more time to spend with them, now that their little brother is in other hands.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Aww, poor little Tiny. But it’s nice that Belle is mothering him a bit.
> Sounds like you have found a good solution for him.


I hope it all works out! 


toth boer goats said:


> Aww, glad things are ok.


Thanks! Me too!


FizzyGoats said:


> They are so cute!
> 
> Belle is such a good nanny. So sweet.
> 
> ...


I would be even more worried about hawks if I had Nigerian kids! We have never had hawk trouble until recently. But they have killed two guineas and two hens right in the yard. The birds are too heavy for the hawks to carry away, so they eat them right there on the ground. Unfortunately, they've gotten smart enough to do it when I'm not around, too, so it's hard to catch them in the act. Having Belle out all the time seems to be some deterrent, but I may end up having to get some kind of guard animal to live in the chicken yard, too. I'm thinking maybe turkeys, though I'm not sure yet if they would actually go after a hawk or not. Do you have experience with that?


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Aw those kids are too cute out and about like that 😍


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

So about your hawks - idk how normal this is, as this is my very first time keeping a pig, but we adopted a baby pot belly pig that needed a home some time ago, and he has since been living in our backyard with the hens. We altered the coop entrance so he couldn’t get inside, so they have a place to get away from him if he’s bothering them, and he can’t steal their food.

Anyway, it _could_ be just a coincidence, but we haven’t had a hawk take a chicken since Alan’s been here. It may just be his presence makes hawks feel unsafe landing in the yard (he’s not small), or it may be that he straight up chases things away if he feels they don’t belong (he chases the young dog that we are currently babysitting). Or, again, it could just be entirely a coincidence.

But it might be worth looking into at least! Alan is a lot easier and cheaper to feed and care for than I suspect a guard dog would be. I’ve heard of people using geese too, and I have considered that, but I would want to put in a pond or pool or something if I was going to do that, and geese can be so darned aggressive. I still might try geese one day, but for now, things seem to be pretty good here!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

No coincidence. Mona chases usif we want to cqtch her chickens for a health check. The other animals are also chased. We dont have pied crows any more either. No mice or rats either


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I take it Mona is a piggy also? That’s amazing!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I’m so glad he’s found his new people to love him. At least you can see him, that makes it easier.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m so glad Tiny is in a great home and bonus, you’ll still get to see him. Looks like all the little ones are doing amazing. 



Cedarwinds Farm said:


> I hope it all works out!
> 
> Thanks! Me too!
> 
> I would be even more worried about hawks if I had Nigerian kids! We have never had hawk trouble until recently. But they have killed two guineas and two hens right in the yard. The birds are too heavy for the hawks to carry away, so they eat them right there on the ground. Unfortunately, they've gotten smart enough to do it when I'm not around, too, so it's hard to catch them in the act. Having Belle out all the time seems to be some deterrent, but I may end up having to get some kind of guard animal to live in the chicken yard, too. I'm thinking maybe turkeys, though I'm not sure yet if they would actually go after a hawk or not. Do you have experience with that?


They don’t go after hawks, but they watch the skies way better than chickens. They are always the first to spot one. They send out an alert (it’s weirdly quiet) and the chickens run to them. The hawks don’t mess with the turkeys. I guess they’re too big. And they don’t mess with the chickens if they’re near the turkeys. My chickens have learned to either duck for cover, run to a dog, a turkey, a human, or in a pinch, a goat. 

My turkeys are temporarily penned for breeding and the chickens can go through the cattle panel I’m using for the large pens, and they’ll still run to the turkeys when a hawk is near. They hang out with the turkeys all the time. And the turkeys seem to enjoy their company. The hawks don’t even circle or swoop lower for a good look once the chickens are near the turkeys.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

That is really interesting about the pigs! And the turkeys! I think we're going to try putting up fake owls before we add any more livestock. But I'm going to keep those ideas in mind, too. Thanks, everyone!
Yes, I am happy that the little dude has gone to a good home. It sounds like he's doing well. I may get to swing by and see him on Friday. 
Here are some pictures of the big boys. They are such characters, especially the black one. 
















Sil's udder, after I separated the boys over night. She gave about 3.5 qt. this morning. 








I had friends over yesterday to see the goats. I called the goats up to the gate, to bring them home. When Sil saw strangers, she turned right around and was going to head back into the woods with her babies.  She obviously takes her maternal responsibilities pretty seriously.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Pippi is due around June 11th. The last 2 weeks, I've started being able to see a baby bump. 








See that little extra bulge on her right side? Any guesses how many are in there?
















She dried herself up in record time. I've never had a goat dry up that fast. Makes me wonder if she's carrying a larger load of kids.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Seeing as she has so long to go, it say 3. Two girls and a cute little boy!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Those black and white photos are precious. The boys looks so good. And Sil is producing a great amount of milk! 

Pippi has a cute little baby bump. I will take a wild guess of twin doelings. 

I have a few of those fake owls hanging around (literally hung them up so they’d sway and move a bit). My problem is my chickens free range during the day, and I can’t put the owls everywhere they might go. Be sure to move the fake owls often because the birds of prey are smart and get wise to it pretty quickly.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Goatastic43 said:


> Seeing as she has so long to go, it say 3. Two girls and a cute little boy!


Oh boy! More triplets! 😬 I have a feeling you might be right. She has only ever had bucklings, so there's a chance I could end up with another set of triplet boys.


FizzyGoats said:


> Those black and white photos are precious. The boys looks so good. And Sil is producing a great amount of milk!
> 
> Pippi has a cute little baby bump. I will take a wild guess of twin doelings.
> 
> I have a few of those fake owls hanging around (literally hung them up so they’d sway and move a bit). My problem is my chickens free range during the day, and I can’t put the owls everywhere they might go. Be sure to move the fake owls often because the birds of prey are smart and get wise to it pretty quickly.


Twin doelings would be so fun! But then I would want to _keep_ both of them. It's such a dilemma! 
If you ever want a good laugh, read buyer reviews on fake owls. We were cracking up. I bought three yesterday, and I'm going to start moving them around the chickens' big outdoor run. I usually don't let the chickens free range unless I'm out there to shoosh them away from the garden, but if I could let them out in their big run without getting killed, they would be much happier.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Look who I got to see this afternoon! 








When I pulled up to the house, the human children were frolicking around the pond, and the little goat was hopping along after them. He is growing, and is obviously very well loved.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Look who I got to see this afternoon!
> View attachment 225868
> 
> When I pulled up to the house, the human children were frolicking around the pond, and the little goat was hopping along after them. He is growing, and is obviously very well loved.


Aw that’s great! He’s growing so fast!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

The big boys!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Goatastic43 said:


> Aw that’s great! He’s growing so fast!


Yeah, he looks great! I'm really happy with how he's doing.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Feira426 said:


> I take it Mona is a piggy also? That’s amazing!


Yes. Mona is my 9 month old pot belly piggly winks.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Look who I got to see this afternoon!
> View attachment 225868
> 
> When I pulled up to the house, the human children were frolicking around the pond, and the little goat was hopping along after them. He is growing, and is obviously very well loved.


That is so wonderful! What did the kids name him?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> That is so wonderful! What did the kids name him?


I think he has about 3 names. They haven't settled on one yet. 


toth boer goats said:


> Cute.


Thanks!

The hay feeder is where all the cool kids hang out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Took some pictures of the kids with my big camera. 

























































These two photos are from when the kids were just a few days old. I forgot I had taken them!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

They are all so beautiful!! 🥰


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Adorable!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks, @MadHouse and @Rancho Draco ! These bucklings have a boatload of attitude, and are so much fun to watch.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

So cute!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Those are such great pictures!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I grabbed some pictures of Pippi this evening. She is definitely very pregnant! And she still has roughly 2 months to go.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I posted some photos of Sil's babies over here. Goats Livin' it Up!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

She is looking large!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh my, that’s quite a belly for still having two months to go.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I wonder how many she has in there!?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Pippi has had big bucklings her last two pregnancies (a single her first freshening, and twins last year). So I'm expecting more of the same this year. I don't remember her being this big this early last year, so I'm wondering if I've got another set of triplets coming. 😬


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

But you’ve used a different buck with her this year, right?
So it could be doelings she has in there!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Beautiful Pictures. And keep us posted on Pippi. I wonder how many she does have🤔?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> But you’ve used a different buck with her this year, right?
> So it could be doelings she has in there!!


Yes! I bred her to Sil's son, Linus! So maybe she does have a boatload of doelings. That would be a pleasant surprise!


Moers kiko boars said:


> Beautiful Pictures. And keep us posted on Pippi. I wonder how many she does have🤔?


Thanks! I will keep updating. We are still so far out, it seems like there won't be much exciting to see for a good while yet. But she just keeps getting bigger and bigger!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Pippi has got roughly a month to go. She is starting to fill her udder! Here are some photos from this evening.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yay! How exciting!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Pippi is plugging right along. Filling her udder, getting a little rounder, and growing in her pretty summer coat. She is also moaning and groaning about everything. Loudly.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

She’s getting closer!
About two weeks to go?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> She’s getting closer!
> About two weeks to go?


Her earliest due date is June 9, so about 3 weeks. She also appeared to be in standing heat for 3 days and was bred all 3 of those days, so, my dates are a bit flexible.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So, Pippi and Caramel might be kidding at the same time! Caramel’s first possible due date is June 8 (with a 3 week window after that).


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> So, Pippi and Caramel might be kidding at the same time! Caramel’s first possible due date is June 8 (with a 3 week window after that).


It would be fun if they both went at the same time!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Good luck!


Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Babies... cant wait any more.....


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! Can’t wait to se more babies! I haven’t been following lately. Loved all the beautiful pictures!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can’t wait.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Good luck.





Tanya said:


> Babies... cant wait any more.....





KY Goat Girl said:


> Aww! Can’t wait to se more babies! I haven’t been following lately. Loved all the beautiful pictures!





toth boer goats said:


> Can’t wait.


Thanks, guys! I'm getting excited/anxious. Poor Pippi is just miserable. But I keep telling her she doesn't have too much longer to wait. I think the kids have dropped. Her belly was looking so deep last night when I took these photos. We have had so much rain, and her hind feet got kinda nasty. Her rear hooves grow unevenly, anyway, so keeping her trimmed up is a bit of a chore. However, she looked a lot better when I checked her feet last night, so hopefully she is at least a little more comfortable now! She is such a grumpy pregnant lady. Moaning and groaning, and roaring at all the other goats who get on her nerves. She is getting all the love and the alfalfa right now.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Wow, there are definite difference in these pics. She is getting close. Poor gal just has to lug the kiddos around a little longer. She is looking good!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

FizzyGoats said:


> Wow, there are definite difference in these pics. She is getting close. Poor gal just has to lug the kiddos around a little longer. She is looking good!


Thanks! You can really see how she's starting to hollow out around her hip bones. Sometimes it isn't quite that noticeable, but it really shows up on her.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Her udder is quite large already! I see what you mean about her hip bones.
Sorry to hear that she is so grumpy! Maybe now that her feet feel better, she will be in better spirits.
Good luck, Pippi! Don’t drag this out, for your own good.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww she looks really good. It wont be too long now.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Aw poor mama. Can't wait to see those babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can’t wait.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

She's such a pretty girl!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Tomorrow is day 145 for Pippi. Her udder has filled visibly more since this morning, and her ligaments are very loose. I think her udder will most likely get a lot tighter before she kids, but I'm hoping she'll go soon!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Getting so close! Her udder is beautiful!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Her udder is quite large already! I see what you mean about her hip bones.
> Sorry to hear that she is so grumpy! Maybe now that her feet feel better, she will be in better spirits.
> Good luck, Pippi! Don’t drag this out, for your own good.


Yes, she has gotten a super full udder the last 2 years. So much so that I have to milk some out for the kids to be able to latch on more easily. I hope she goes soon. She will be much happier once the kids are outside rather than inside. 


Moers kiko boars said:


> Awww she looks really good. It wont be too long now.


Thanks! Yes, not much longer to wait!


Rancho Draco said:


> Aw poor mama. Can't wait to see those babies!


I'm getting excited, too! It will be interesting to find out how many are in there. 


toth boer goats said:


> Can’t wait.


Me neither!


Jubillee said:


> She's such a pretty girl!


Thanks! That means a lot coming from you and your lovely herd.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Goatastic43 said:


> Getting so close! Her udder is beautiful!


Thanks! She is such a dream to milk.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Decided to go ahead and make sure my kidding kit is all together. Just in case she decides that tonight is the night.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I hope I come back here to baby pictures in the morning! You go, Pippi! Make it nice and easy on your momma!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Her udder looks great!

Any new little hooves hit the ground overnight? If not, I’m betting it will happen soon.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Nothing yet. However, her ligs were very loose this morning. I couldn't find them at all, but I am not great at ligaments, anyway, so I'm relying a little more on her udder, which should get really full and tight before she kids. Tailhead is loose, but again, not 'kids are coming right now' loose.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww pretty mama...need to show us those wee ones! Bless her heart. That looks so miserable when she is laying down.I hope they come soon....Im Ready💞🤣😂🍿🥤🥰


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Mama doe, it's time to release those triplet hostages, before the end of tomorrow by midnight. 🤞


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is looking good 👍


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

She is taking her time. She wanted to go out to pasture with the others this morning, but when I checked her this afternoon, she was mostly just eating while lying down.  Udder is even bigger tonight, ligaments are very wide and deep. Tomorrow, maybe? I went ahead and bedded down the stall with hay so it's all ready for when she decides it's time. She had to really think about getting up on the milking stand tonight to get her feed, but she did make it.

Udder this afternoon 
















You can see she'd filled even more by this evening.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Looks like the kidds have dropped. Comparing her pictures. Her backstrap is much more obvious to me. Shes getting closer!😃


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Moers is right. It looks like those kids have dropped. And, wow, that udder is full! Any time now!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Not much longer now Pippi!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow, so close yay!🤗


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

SHE IS STILL HOLDING ON! Honestly, I'm pretty surprised. Though I'm glad, as I was gone all afternoon. 
Yes, kids have dropped very noticeably. So, I'm hoping tonight or early tomorrow morning, as I have to be gone again tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> SHE IS STILL HOLDING ON! Honestly, I'm pretty surprised. Though I'm glad, as I was gone all afternoon.
> Yes, kids have dropped very noticeably. So, I'm hoping tonight or early tomorrow morning, as I have to be gone again tomorrow afternoon.


Stinker! You know she’ll time it out so you can’t leave tomorrow….Doe Code guarantee 🤣🤪😆😂


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Tonight, this was how she ate her grain. She decided she just couldn't get her back feet up on that milking stand.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Poor baby!  Can’t wait to see her hostages!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Smart girl, she got her grain anyway! I bet you had a big chuckle over that!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey...thats smart! Got food, belly support, back relief...all in 1 step!😂🤣


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

She figured it out. Haha. 

I keep coming here expecting baby pictures. Come on already! Lol.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Yes, she made me laugh! 
I keep expecting her to just go ahead and pop those babies out, too, but she is taking her time.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

She knows her due date is not until the 9th! 😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Haha


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Still no kids yet......


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Well. Pippi is still hanging on. Last year, she kidded within about 36 hrs. of her udder getting this big. But she's now been this big for days, so she's obviously not following the pattern. Ligaments have been soft for days. Tonight, her tail head looks more hollow. I think she is standing a little posty. Ligs are very low and soft...but again, they've been like that before. A dab of discharge tonight. I think she lost her mucus plug 2 days ago.
Day 150


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Come on, Pippi. Let us see those beautiful babies.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Pippi, you can’t do this to us, or even to yourself!
We’re ready, you look ready, get cracking!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

My gosh! Still holding on! Today has GOT to be the day, her body looks so ready!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Hoping for some cute babies today 🍀🥰🍀


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

We got a buckling and a doeling. Can't tell if she's done yet or not.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh yay! Way to go Pippi! Looks like she's got a little mini me there! 😍


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Wow! That was fast! Congratulations! They’re beautiful!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I think she's done. She hasn't passed placenta(s) yet. Both babies have nursed, so I'm leaving them alone for a while to get settled in.
Cleo, watching 








Buckling








Doeling








The birth was a bit different. I came out to find Pippi lying down in the stall, with all the other goats, and the water bag hanging out of her. I went and did a couple other things, locked the other goats out of the stall, and waited several minutes. Pippi wasn't pushing at all, just hanging out, which seemed odd. So I had a feel inside. It was difficult to tell exactly what I was feeling, there seemed to be quite a few body parts jammed into the birth canal. But I got a head and two feet I was reasonably sure belonged to the same kid lined up and ready to go. But Pippi still wasn't pushing. So I have her about 15 cc oral CalMPK, half of which she spit out, and within less than 10 min., she pushed the buckling out, and very shortly, the doeling came, too. Doeling had quite a bit of meconium that came out with her. I am thinking that is a sign of possible stress? I don't know. I may have jumped the gun and interfered too soon, or I may have messed Pippi up by coming in and moving the other goats around, even though I was pretty calm and quiet about it. Something just seemed a little off to me. I don't know if I actually helped or hindered. But both kids seem to be doing well. They've both latched and nursed. Pippi seems happy. Just waiting on the placenta(s).


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Wow, congratulations! That IS different!
But I am glad you did what you did, better this way than it all going wrong.
The kids are gorgeous! 🥰 🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

As long as you were careful, no tearing of the lining, sounds like it all turned out ok. I know its hard to be patient, when you want those wee ones out. They are gorgeous twins! Good job💖💗


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good work. 👍

Congrats, adorable.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely you helped. There was a dystocia and the kids would have never come out if you didn't assist. Congratulations!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! Definitely did the right thing imo getting those kids out.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks, guys! It's a bit hard in the moment to know if you're making the right call. I know I've heard about does not pushing if the kids aren't lined up correctly. And I've been concerned about Pippi's calcium levels as I haven't had the best alfalfa to feed her through the end of pregnancy...and she is a heavy feeder, always seems to need more than the other girls do. 
She passed her placenta. I could tell her udder was uncomfortably full, as she was kicking at it. So I milked a little bit, since kids had already nursed. She was lying down, cuddling her babies when I left her a few min. ago.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Yay for good news and a happy ending even if a little stressful to begin with! So glad you were able to see the need to assist and help her out.
And congratulations on the adorable twins 💕🍀🎉


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I don't know if this link will work or not, but I posted some videos of the kids on my Facebook. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/100000709004126/posts/5540229789343933


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

The link isn’t working for me


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Goatastic43 said:


> The link isn’t working for me


I found it by pasting your name into the search bar on facebook.
Thanks @Cedarwinds Farm , that was beautiful!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> I found it by pasting your name into the search bar on facebook.
> Thanks @Cedarwinds Farm , that was beautiful!


Glad you enjoyed the videos!
@Goatastic43 I think if you click on the timestamp in the image box, that might work?
I may get the videos up on YouTube at some point.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I can see the videos! SO cute!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

The link didn’t work for me either. But I’m so happy for you. Way to go helping Pippi get those kids lined up and getting things moving. They are beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Glad you enjoyed the videos!
> @Goatastic43 I think if you click on the timestamp in the image box, that might work?
> I may get the videos up on YouTube at some point.


It still doesn’t work, but no worries. Pictures are adorable as well! I think it’s because I don’t have a Facebook account.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

More photos. The buckling's color is so pretty! I've never had one this color before. 








Belle checking out the doeling








I think this doeling is a smart one. She was the first to find the teat, and she found it on her own. She seems more mellow. The buckling is full of it. He was galloping around the stall last night, terrorizing Josie and Beaut. They did not know what to make of him. But they weren't being aggressive in any way, so I actually left all the goats together last night. I never do that with the new babies, but everyone settled down and went to sleep happily, and were all fine this morning, too. I did not catch it on camera, but he was headbutting with Beaut. It was adorable, because she didn't exert any pressure on him, she was just so gentle.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Sunset last night. We had buckets of rain falling for maybe 30 min., then it all cleared off and I got to see this!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

They're so adorable! I love watching older goats letting the babies play with them. It's so precious


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Precious moments! 💜


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

They are so adorable. I love the picture of them all snuggled up together.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Such precious twins
So cute!💗💖 Did you add these to the 2022 Kidding Tally? We need to see how many kids were born & which sex is the most! 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable 😊


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Those lovely kids have legs that seem a mile long.  Have no idea on the conformational aspect of long legs in the Nubian breed, it's just pleasing to my eyes.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Aw, so cute! And yes, those legs are long. They are all ears and legs. Lol. Very adorable.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awwww! Happy goatees!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aaawww!! What a beautiful little family!
I love how the buckling is perched on mom. 🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Little man wants Mamas attention...all of it🤣😂💗 . They are both beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😊


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Congrats! They are gorgeous!!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Babies are almost a week old! They are doing great, and so is Pippi. I am pleased that she is not dealing with as much udder congestion this year as she has the past 2 kiddings. Also, the kids have integrated seamlessly with the other goats. They have all slept together since day one, with no trouble. I'm not sure if my herd has turned over a new leaf or what, but it's sure making my life easier! Little girl tries to nurse off everyone, including one of our young steers.  When she goes in to nurse off the dry yearlings, they look so shocked. But I told Beaut yesterday that it's just practice for next year.
Pippi is such a good mama. Her first kidding she did not take to mothering very smoothly. But I am so glad I hung in there and just kept working with her and her first baby, as she now does an excellent job.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Those lovely kids have legs that seem a mile long.  Have no idea on the conformational aspect of long legs in the Nubian breed, it's just pleasing to my eyes.





FizzyGoats said:


> Aw, so cute! And yes, those legs are long. They are all ears and legs. Lol. Very adorable.


They do look like they're on stilts! Pippi's legs are not really long, but my Alpines all seem to be more leggy, so I'm guessing the kids got it from that side. More ground clearance for udders when wading through the brush!


MadHouse said:


> Aaawww!! What a beautiful little family!
> I love how the buckling is perched on mom. 🥰


Thanks! I love it when the kids do that. And moms don't mind either when they're this size. 


Moers kiko boars said:


> Little man wants Mamas attention...all of it🤣😂💗 . They are both beautiful!


Yes, he does! He is all boy!


Jubillee said:


> Congrats! They are gorgeous!!


Thank you!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Great pictures! The kids look happy and so inquisitive it’s wonderfup. Beautiful farm you have too.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> Great pictures! The kids look happy and so inquisitive it’s wonderfup. Beautiful farm you have too.


Thanks! Yes, they have a great time exploring while I milk mom.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I love that they joined the herd seamlessly and that Pippi is being a good mama. It looks like Belle is being a good babysitter too. Such beautiful animals.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Belle really wants to be friends with the goat kids, but they are always zooming around acting crazy and don't usually stand still long enough to become acquainted. 
Check out those wild ears!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

@toth boer goats Thanks!
@FizzyGoats Things really are going well! It's so easy! Belle really does like the kids. A couple times, I have seen them come up behind her and try to jump on her back. She hasn't figured out how to handle that situation yet. She usually just looks at them with a worried face. "What are you _doing_?" 
That's life with goats, as she must learn.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Awww! 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

For those of you who can see my FB links, here's another little video of the kids. They went out on the land yesterday. They are big goats now. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/100000709004126/posts/5574071815959730


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

The link still won’t work for me but I just got on Facebook normally and watched. The kids are so cute, leaping and jumping over plants as the adults just walk casually thought it all. They stayed with the herd really well. 

Belle is such a sweetheart. I love that picture. I can just picture her worried face when they jump on her though. Too funny.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Your whole herd is so nice! I’m glad the new little ones fit in without stressing anyone out 💕


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They are so cute! Acting like big goats and staying in front of the herd..So Cute!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Lovely walk through the woods!
The kids are so cute following Pippi.
I love your place.
(We can’t do walks here right now, too many bugs! My goats refuse to go.)


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So adorable! I love how the kids jump over the tall vegetation to keep up.😙


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I'm really not planning to keep these kids, but they have been given names by a niece. The girl is Rosebill (Rosie) and the boy is Allis (Chalmers? Like the tractor? We don't know). Ollie for short. You never know what those children will come up with.
Rosie stopped by to investigate the hat and show off her streamer of cedar bark.
















Ollie enjoys the daisies. He reminds me of Ferdinand the bull from the children's story.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

FizzyGoats said:


> The link still won’t work for me but I just got on Facebook normally and watched. The kids are so cute, leaping and jumping over plants as the adults just walk casually thought it all. They stayed with the herd really well.
> 
> Belle is such a sweetheart. I love that picture. I can just picture her worried face when they jump on her though. Too funny.


It's so funny, when you friend requested me on FB, I thought, "who is this? And then I realized, oh! It's Fizzy Goats! Cool!"
The pastures really are like a jungle for the babies! But they don't seem to mind the extra effort of keeping up. 


Boer Mama said:


> Your whole herd is so nice! I’m glad the new little ones fit in without stressing anyone out 💕


Thanks! They are really easy babies. Though they did give me a heart attack last night. They were not with the herd when I went to bring everyone home last night. They were snoozing behind a brush pile close by, but it took me a while to locate them in the almost-dark, and I was already starting to wonder 'what happens if I can't find them?'


Moers kiko boars said:


> They are so cute! Acting like big goats and staying in front of the herd..So Cute!


Just ask the babies! They know the way!


MadHouse said:


> Lovely walk through the woods!
> The kids are so cute following Pippi.
> I love your place.
> (We can’t do walks here right now, too many bugs! My goats refuse to go.)


I love the land here! And the bugs are bad here, but I'm sure not nearly as thick as they are at your place. Will they subside soon so you can all enjoy being out again?


MellonFriend said:


> So adorable! I love how the kids jump over the tall vegetation to keep up.😙


They are like little jack rabbits. Glad you enjoyed the video.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Though they did give me a heart attack last night. They were not with the herd when I went to bring everyone home last night. They were snoozing behind a brush pile close by, but it took me a while to locate them in the almost-dark, and I was already starting to wonder 'what happens if I can't find them?'


That would have been so scary!! Kids can sleep so deeply. I am glad you found them.


Cedarwinds Farm said:


> I love the land here! And the bugs are bad here, but I'm sure not nearly as thick as they are at your place. Will they subside soon so you can all enjoy being out again?


If we get a dry, hot time, they will hopefully slow down. There is standing water in the low parts of the bush right now. It could be that the bush belongs to the wild things only, this summer.
We are working on keeping the lawn area open and breezy, so they can come out for short times and run back when they’ve had enough.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Ollie with the daisies is too cute. 



Cedarwinds Farm said:


> It's so funny, when you friend requested me on FB, I thought, "who is this? And then I realized, oh! It's Fizzy Goats! Cool!"
> The pastures really are like a jungle for the babies! But they don't seem to mind the extra effort of keeping up.
> 
> Thanks! They are really easy babies. Though they did give me a heart attack last night. They were not with the herd when I went to bring everyone home last night. They were snoozing behind a brush pile close by, but it took me a while to locate them in the almost-dark, and I was already starting to wonder 'what happens if I can't find them?'


I didn’t know if you would know who I was. I figured I’d give it a shot. It took me an embarrassing amount of time to remember your real name so I could look you up. Lol. 

And I bet your heart was in your throat when the babies were hiding. These stinkers sure make sure we don’t get too relaxed. That had to be a few terrifying minutes before you found them.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> That would have been so scary!! Kids can sleep so deeply. I am glad you found them.
> 
> If we get a dry, hot time, they will hopefully slow down. There is standing water in the low parts of the bush right now. It could be that the bush belongs to the wild things only, this summer.
> We are working on keeping the lawn area open and breezy, so they can come out for short times and run back when they’ve had enough.


I'm glad your goats at least have some areas where they can escape the bugs! The flies seem to drive some of my goats crazy, while others aren't so bothered. 


FizzyGoats said:


> Ollie with the daisies is too cute.
> 
> 
> I didn’t know if you would know who I was. I figured I’d give it a shot. It took me an embarrassing amount of time to remember your real name so I could look you up. Lol.
> ...


I'm impressed that you remembered and spelled my name!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

The brush is always greener on the other side of the fence.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yep. Thats a goat!🤣😂🤷‍♀️😁


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> The brush is always greener on the other side of the fence.
> View attachment 232594


That picture is hilarious!
Now we know why goats think the other side is greener. Their moms tell them that!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> I'm impressed that you remembered and spelled my name!


 Don’t be too impressed. It took me about four tries. Lol. 



Cedarwinds Farm said:


> The brush is always greener on the other side of the fence.
> View attachment 232594


 Goats are so entertaining. That’s hilarious.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

A couple years ago I had a FF lose track of her little twins. They weren’t brand new… but she came in with everyone else and they were out there sleeping. I reminded her she had kids by bleating and bumping her bag a bit and she ran around calling but you could tell she was torn and didn’t want to leave the herd to go back out. I walked around till too dark calling (trying to mimick moms bleat) and listening. Couldn’t find them… I was so worried a coyote would get them.
My LGD isn’t good at leading me to missing babies. The next morning I found them cus they decided they were hungry enough to respond to my calls. They were fine… but I was worried about them all night!
What’s really bad is I think my dads cow dog had tried to point them to me but I called him back instead of crawling thru the fence to see what they were looking at. I’m more familiar with him now and he knows we are looking for babies so we have better luck these days 😂


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

[mention]Boer Mama [/mention] That reminds me of when I lost track of my little dog, a very old mostly blind and deaf rat terrier. I let him out to potty. My husband was working in the shop and came in a few minutes later and for some reason, I thought he had the old dog with him. Poor thing was wandering outside for nearly an hour (the old dog, not the old husband, lol) before I went out to do night feedings. My LGD was in a spot where he doesn’t normally hang out but that didn’t strike me as too odd. I called him to come eat with the goats and he’d take a step or two toward me then look back at that spot. I was actually getting irritated with him. So I walk toward him, giving him a stern command in my mean mom voice, and he starts walking away from me back to that same spot. What a turd. Now I’m ready to really let him have it and then I see him boop something in a little ditch. My poor old dog had fallen in a little ditch and was stuck there. I felt terrible and was glad at that moment that sometimes my LGD doesn’t listen because he thinks he knows better than me because sometimes he does. 

He never helps me find a lost hen or poults though, so I have my doubts he’ll be pointing me to lost kids in the future but who knows.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

@FizzyGoats what a good dog taking care of his old friend. He knew he was in need of some assistance ❤
[email protected] the old husband wandering by himself
Sometimes I think mine gets lost on the back porch 🤣
I have so many hiding places for little kids to get tucked into so FF can go graze it gets a little crazy until they figure things out or until the kids get big enough that they don’t get too tired to go with them. I try to keep an eye on the mob when they are moving so I can see which direction they go so I have an idea where to walk out searching 😅


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

@FizzyGoats and @Boer Mama Sounds like you all have some really good dogs! Mine are all scared of the electric fences and won't go into the pasture.  
I have never had to leave a baby out all night, but I have spent a long time searching for them! For some reason, my does, even though they are good moms, do not always grasp the concept of bringing their kids up to the gate. After she 'lost' her babies, Pippi became very paranoid about them and would bellow for them constantly. They are now big enough to follow the herd just fine on their own, and will sometimes slip past her unobserved and get way ahead with the other goats, while she is still standing at the gate, calling for them to come along. Bless her heart.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Gosh I wish I had a specified pasture w/ hot wire for them to use after kidding time. One with no brush, log piles, old pickups, or whatever they decide to hide their kids under 😆
But I guess it does keep the kids safe from large birds or coyotes getting them if hidden…


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Boer Mama said:


> Gosh I wish I had a specified pasture w/ hot wire for them to use after kidding time. One with no brush, log piles, old pickups, or whatever they decide to hide their kids under 😆
> But I guess it does keep the kids safe from large birds or coyotes getting them if hidden…


I was thinking the same thing! I usually keep the doe and new kids close to the house until the kids seem old enough to keep up (though I obviously have misjudged that a few times), but those areas are mostly dry lots.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Yeah, don’t really want to have to keep them shut in forever w/ price of hay. That’s my hold up on everything. Can’t separate the herd or anything since any pen that’ll hold a goat would require feeding expenses. 🙄


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> lThey are now big enough to follow the herd just fine on their own, and will sometimes slip past her unobserved and get way ahead with the other goats, while she is still standing at the gate, calling for them to come along. Bless her heart.


That made me chuckle. Poor thing. Do they come back to her or do you have to show her they’re already there?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

@FizzyGoats I sometimes had to forcibly compel her to keep walking until she realized her babies were already there ahead of her. 

Pippi has finally started to relax a little bit. The kids are big stuff now and quite independent, except for when they just need to snuggle with mom.








A couple days ago, I was in the kitchen washing up while Pippi finished her grain and the babies explored the barn. I felt a bump against the back of my leg, and looked down to see both babies lined up behind me, waiting (impatiently) for some attention. They need to learn not to bite or jump, as they do both when they want to be fussed over. I am trying to make it a point to only pet them when they're being polite, which is hard to do because they are just irresistibly cute. Little Rosie is especially fascinated with the hem of my shorts and likes to stand there and nibble them, but she gets too aggressive and picks up some skin occasionally, too, and that hurts!


----------

